# Our New Buckling is Here (Fortunato )



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2014)

I know it may sound crazy as many buckling kids as we had this year, but we just received the new buckling we reserved in December.  He arrived Saturday afternoon around 5:30 after a long car ride from Marengo, OH.
All of the buck kids we had will be leaving soon in that we cannot use them for our breeding.
We have a plan on the direction we are going with our herd, and felt that we were missing a crucial piece.
Don't have a great picture yet, but did take a couple in the house Saturday night.  He is 5 weeks old.

Buttin' Heads Fortunato












He is almost perfectly dark chocolate brown, with darker "leggings" like a chamoise.

His dam Buttin' Heads Panache



Photo Courtesy of Buttin' Heads Farm

The picture of Panache was on her first freshening, this year was her second.

Dam's Dam
GCH Buttin' Heads Wild Iredsh Rose 2*M




Photo courtesy of Buttin' Heads Farm

I pursued this buckling however for the back ground on the Sire's side of the pedigree.

The Sire is Buttin' Heads Calcium Carbonate.  Cal's twin brother sold at this years ADGA Spotlight Sale. There is no picture available of him.

Sire's Dam GCH Buttin Heads Paperclip 2*M




Photo Courtesy of Steve Pope ADGA National Show Official Photographer

Sire's Grandam
ARMCH Flat Rocks Here for the Party *D




Photo Courtesy of DragonFly Farm (Janet Karohl)

Back in December I initially was pursuing a yearling buck from Party, but that didn't work out.  That's when I found out that Buttin Heads had one of her bucks and had bred to PaperClip.  We know Tom from Buttin Heads from showing at the NC State Fair and NC Mountain State Fair.

We are pretty excited !!!!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 8, 2014)

Very nice genetics!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 8, 2014)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Very nice genetics!



Thanks
There are a lot of good animals there.  But, you never can tell what you get when you mix it all up. Might be good, might not. 

But, we were looking for something totally different from our better animals.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 8, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I know it may sound crazy as many buckling kids as we had this year, but we just received the new buckling we reserved in December.  He arrived Saturday afternoon around 5:30 after a long car ride from Marengo, OH.
> All of the buck kids we had will be leaving soon in that we cannot use them for our breeding.
> We have a plan on the direction we are going with our herd, and felt that we were missing a crucial piece.
> Don't have a great picture yet, but did take a couple in the house Saturday night.  He is 5 weeks old.
> ...


Good looking buckling.


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2014)

Cute little guy.  Congratulations.  I hope he does well for you.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 13, 2014)

He was pretty stressed out for a few days, and I couldn't get any good pictures.  He's doing great now.  Our first "bottle baby" and he is a needy little thing.  Prefers the house to outdoors, but he's making some friends now with the other babies.  He's a pretty little guy.


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 13, 2014)

what kind is he?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 14, 2014)

@Hangtown Farms  He's a Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2014)

He is doing great.  Eating really well.  This is our first bottle baby.  He thinks my wife is his mother


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 15, 2014)

He is a gorgeous buckling - congrats!


----------



## alsea1 (May 15, 2014)

He is real nice


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 15, 2014)

cute


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 26, 2014)

Took a few new pics today.  He is doing really well.  He was small when when got him, but he was a quad.  He's up to 18lbs now
He's kind of fine boned and dainty for a buckling. Very dairy looking.  Hard to tell in these pictures but he has great feet and legs.
Looking forward to crossing him to some of our big burly girls like Ginger and Daisy.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 19, 2014)

Found out last night that Fortunato's dam Panache came in 15th in her age group (2-3 Year Old) at ADGA National Show. 

His grand dam Paper Clip came in 5th in her age group.  She is 7 years old.  She was Grand Champion at National in 2012, so apparently she is holding up well.

I got a current picture of Panache.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 20, 2014)

She's very pretty


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jul 22, 2014)

Good addition to your herd.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is a Fortunato update. He's I guess right around 7 months old now.  He is doing great, and he is a beautiful young buck.  Since the move to the new place he is living with all of the other boys now.
The goal with a buck is always to produce nice daughters, so we will see how that goes.  But, he is truly a beautiful animal.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 15, 2014)

Awesome cute little thing. watch out with that feeding. I now have a 6 month old doeling who still prefers people over her pen mates...lol


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 12, 2014)

Look at my little man 
We knew the breeder we got Fortunato from was going to be at the Mt State Fair so we got a good picture to show him.  He has got the coolest blonde streak on his back.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 12, 2014)

what a handsome young man and the pix of his dam and granddams are great.  i can see why you chose him.  will be anxious to see kids hit the ground next year.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 6, 2014)

Fortunato came back home yesterday from visiting some ladies.  I can't believe Maurine let someone else use him before we did. 

These folks bought 3 does from us last year, 2 kids and a yearling who was already bred.  They are really nice people and Maurine has been a mentor.  Wanted them to have access to a nice buck.
Used him for the two kids they got who are about 18 months old now.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome home Fortunato, now get to work!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 21, 2014)

We bred Fortunato to Taffy (3rd freshening) and Moonpie (1st) today
He didn't have a problem reaching Taffy
Going to breed him to Cookie too
She's the tallest doe we have


----------



## babsbag (Oct 21, 2014)

@OneFineAcre 

I have a Taffy and Moonpie too. How funny. Moonpie is the cause of my goat addiction and the very first goat I owned. She is a Togg Alpine mix and rules the barnyard. She is the goat in the logo I use on my soaps and hopefully the inspiration for the dairy name, but I have to register the name if I can so not going to say what it is right yet.

That is a nice looking buck, hope he does you proud.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 22, 2014)

@babsbag
Thanks a lot.  As you know the buck is half of your herd, and a good buck is the best way to improve your animals in the long run.  That's what frustrates me about people not wanting a "smelly" buck around.  I can understand if you can't keep a buck, but if you can that is absolutely the way to go.
And he's in the breeding pen with Cookie this morning.  We provided him a stool to stand on.
I think she is the last one we will use him on this year.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 22, 2014)

I completely agree. I have been looking for a new buck this year and wanted one that was not related. There are some very popular lines out here and I wanted something new and different. I found one out of New Mexico and a herd in OR so hoping he does me well. He comes from some good milking lines. I don't show my goats but I do keep ADGA goats and I need to focus on the milk with a dairy in my future.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 10, 2014)

Fortunato has had a lot of work for such a young fella.
Bred 2 does at another farm.
Then bred to Taffy, Moonpie, Cookie, and Cocoa here.
Going to breed him to Molly as well.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 21, 2015)

So, I mentioned that Fortunato visited another farm in Oct. Well Mabel kidded last night.  I know you all like baby pics so I thought I would put these up even though they aren't mind.  *Twin does*!!!! At least one of our bucks knows how to get the job done.

They are kind of a preview for us though.  Mabel is a daughter of Coleus and Rocky.  We have her litter mate Moonpie who is also bred to Fortunato.  We also have Moonshine, their brother and litter mate.  The 4th of the quads was Hank.  Really nice looking group of animals from a breeding.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2015)

So... maybe some girls for you too this year!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 21, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> So... maybe some girls for you too this year!


Me too
Plus I hope he throws that dark brown color
I love it


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 22, 2015)

So, apparently when Fortunato went on his visit, he got things done in a couple of days.  A doe and buck this time.  He is really throwing his dark brown color and his dam was black.  I hope we get that, I love some dark brown and black Nigerians.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 22, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> So, apparently when Fortunato went on his visit, he got things done in a couple of days.  A doe and buck this time.  He is really throwing his dark brown color and his dam was black.  I hope we get that, I love some dark brown and black Nigerians.
> 
> View attachment 7581
> 
> ...


Awww!!! Great healthy lookin' kiddos. Love the dark colors also.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 23, 2015)

Very cute kids! Congrats


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

So far between Taffy Moonpie and Coolie Fortunato has sired 4 does and 1 buck for us


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 27, 2015)

wow, that's great!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 28, 2015)

Fortunato was a year old in April.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 30, 2015)

Found out on Facebook today that Fortunatos dam Panache picked up 2 Grand Championships at the Tri
County Dairy Goat Club Show in Ohio today


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jun 1, 2015)

Happy birthday to him- and congratulations to his dam!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 1, 2015)

That's Great!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 14, 2015)

Panache got that 3rd leg
She is a finished Grand Champion

He just doubled in value


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2015)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 30, 2015)

Just saw these. Photo scroll! He's gorgeous!! Love love love his grand dam


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2015)

Very Cool!
Will you be showing Fortunato?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 30, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Very Cool!
> Will you be showing Fortunato?


I'm sure we will
But I'm more interested in seeing if some of his daughters look like his dam and his grand dams
He made a lot of girls his first year
7 does and 3 bucks 
I hope it keeps up


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2015)

That will be nice to see how well they turn out! 
I'd think there is a real high probability!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 24, 2016)

For those of you who had never met Fortunato here is his thread.
He was killed this past weekend when a large round bale of hay tipped over on him.
This is a huge hit to us.  It would not have been any less tragic if it had been one of the other bucks, but it happening to him makes it really tough.
I'm just sick over it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 24, 2016)

So sorry you lost that handsome guy and I know from your posts that he was special for you.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 24, 2016)

He was an extremely handsome guy. Hopefully his does are able to keep his line going and give you maybe a grandson of his that is just like him.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 25, 2016)

We only bred him to one doe this year.  Rosemarinus.  We haven't had a single doe from Rosemary.  I'm actually hoping for a buck and a doe this time.  If we get a buck we will likely keep him.
Here is Rosemary


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2016)

Hoping you get exactly what you want!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 25, 2016)

Hoping she gives you the one buckling of all


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 25, 2016)

So sorry for your loss! 

Hopefully you get a buckling to carry on his great name.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 2, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> For those of you who had never met Fortunato here is his thread.
> He was killed this past weekend when a large round bale of hay tipped over on him.
> This is a huge hit to us.  It would not have been any less tragic if it had been one of the other bucks, but it happening to him makes it really tough.
> I'm just sick over it.
> ...


 I'm so, so, sad to see this. ((Hugs)) to your family.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Here is a Fortunato update. He's I guess right around 7 months old now.  He is doing great, and he is a beautiful young buck.  Since the move to the new place he is living with all of the other boys now.
> The goal with a buck is always to produce nice daughters, so we will see how that goes.  But, he is truly a beautiful animal.
> 
> View attachment 4648
> ...



This flashed across the top of the page.
Still makes me so sad.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 31, 2016)

I can only imagine how tough that was for you. As your herd sire (or one of) he carried the future of your herd and you lost all that potential with his loss. It seems you've recovered somewhat, but he''ll always be part of your herd history.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Aug 31, 2016)

I just got some photos back of all my daughter's Lamanchas that our horse border took a few months ago. The doeling we lost in July looks awesome in them and I imagine I feel about the same way as you do.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 31, 2016)

I see the pics to and my heart still aches for you guys- over Fortunato and Coleus.  This is the hardest thing when dealing with livestock. 

I am honored to have one of Fortunato's last sons! Thank you so much for letting him come to live on our farm. 

You will always remember that great buck, and you can see him shine through his kids!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry OFA. :'( I know it's an awful feeling to lose them.


----------

